# Nissan Sunny/Sentra B14 EX-1995 - GA13DS - General version



## zoromeme (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello
I need some help with my Nissan sunny Car B14 with GA13DS 1.3L engine general version EX salon 1995
it looks like those cars




















i need service manual and wiring diagram if possible i cannot find a service manual for this car
i really need to check for the lost hoses 
i found many hoses missing or not installed 
and i want to check some wires also
I'm not a car geek but I'm trying to learn and identify parts name and what it is for
something likes this one










i don't know what is this part name and what is for 
it connected to an electrical source and two hoses in my car one of them not connected and i cannot find where it has to connect !!!!
really i will appreciate any help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can download a copy of the FSM for your '95 from:

Nissan Sentra Service Repair Manuals

That component might be the EGR temperature sensor. You'll have to look at the other EGR components to see where there may be a missing hose.


----------



## zoromeme (Mar 23, 2014)

thank you for your help
but these manuals for GA16 ( Injections )not GA13 ( Carb ) and i think other things the same
and i will search for EGR temperature sensor thank you ...
also i found all these parts are missing ( several hoses + 3 way connector + VALVE ASSY-VACUUM DELAY ( i don't know what it is used for ) )



















finally thank you again for this website i found Nissan Fast 2012 Software that will help me to identify parts


----------

